# The Imperatives of the Gospel



## JOwen (Jan 29, 2014)

PBer's,

I am compiling (Puritan) source material on the imperative of believing the gospel even though man in his unconverted state does not have this within his power. I have Edwards, Manton, Rutherford, and Goodwin thus far, but would like to know what Puritan quotes you might have on the subject or good source material you can point me to. 

Thanks in advance,


----------

